# Tarpon, Tigers, Macks and Jacks-- 7



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I'll keep it short. I met my friend Alan at 6AM and we loaded my yaks up quick. Went 3-4 yesterday so we were anxious today. Fish were spread out more than yesterday, but persistence pays and we landed a couple beautiful fish in the 90lb range. Jacks paid us a visit later and so did some small Kings after we broke off from the Tarpon to try for some "smoker" stock. Had a very large Tiger follow us when Alan was hooked up. Luckily he just harassed me for a five minutes before leaving. Great morning out there.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Alan's fish


----------



## Salt Lines (Apr 4, 2013)

cool picture and good report
I have not caught a tarpon in a long time, and never from my yak. Do you need a glove to lip them like you are in that picture? I mean to avoid them tearing up your hand.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

It's definitely easier with a glove and you won't eat up your fingers


----------



## Gator McKlusky (Oct 8, 2013)

Beautiful! matrix shad worked again!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

gator mcklusky said:


> beautiful! Matrix shad worked again!


lol!!!


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

simply beautiful.
thanks for sharing & catch 'em up.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Heck yeah Chris....way to get it done AGAIN!!! SWEET!!!


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Great job and pics. Are you tossing to fish or drifting or slow-trolling? Using a balloon?

Am I pestering you too much?


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

On spinning gear. That's a fight


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Chapman5011 said:


> On spinning gear. That's a fight


Especially when it's on the light rod you shouldn't have thrown that swimbait with


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Awesome report again Chris? How do you kayak fishermen deal with the really curious sharks like the tiger you mentioned? I have a shark phobia and me having close encounters with large sharks in a kayak would end in me buying new underwear every trip plus the cost of unloading a clip of 45s at every shark! Hahah! Gators and snakes don't bother me a bit but sharks are my nemesis! I blame shark week! Haha


----------



## Cory S. (Jun 26, 2015)

Sounds like a helluva morning!


----------



## Ragon210 (Jul 11, 2013)

Nice work chis are you gonna be at the shop tomorrow ( Wend. 7/29) If so I need to come by and talk tarpon with you, and pick up a few things.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Bodupp said:


> Great job and pics. Are you tossing to fish or drifting or slow-trolling? Using a balloon?
> 
> Am I pestering you too much?


Mostly slow troll and sight casting. Now don't ask me another question about anything. It's causing me a lot of stress and my work/personal/love life is suffering from all your constant badgering. I've notified PFFs finest and they're watching you.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Chris V said:


> Mostly slow troll and sight casting. Now don't ask me another question about anything. It's causing me a lot of stress and my work/personal/love life is suffering from all your constant badgering. I've notified PFFs finest and they're watching you.


I was afraid of that. Back in my hole. Say hi to Betty.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Chris 3 for 4 is a great ratio..!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Ocean Master said:


> Chris 3 for 4 is a great ratio..!


I agree!


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

That's awesome!! Congrats on some fine fishing, you are killing it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Nice report and excellent photos. :thumbsup:


----------

